
NASA's 'Impossible' Space Engine Tested - ausbah
https://news.nationalgeographic.com/2018/05/nasa-emdrive-impossible-physics-independent-tests-magnetic-space-science/
======
dangoljames
It is at least science, in that sense that they've _repeated the experiment
faithfully_ and obtained results at least as useful as the original Eagleworks
experiment.

Unsurprisingly and anticlimactically, they obtained the same results.

This simply underscores the need for high power testing.

Additionally, they need to also test in orbit/microgravity.

Just my 0.02$US :)

Disclaimer: I am only an armchair rocket scientist :)

